# ubuntu 7.04(x64 32bit) hangs while install



## gary4gar (May 6, 2007)

ubuntu 7.04 hangs when install though lived which i got though shipit. i completed all the seven steps of install wizard.

Just after that it hangs when a install doilog box appears, and the progress bar it at 15%.

the caption is "scanning DISK DRIVES"

and even waiting after 30 min the progress bar does not move. i have no option left then to reboot.
config
amd athlon 64 3000+
msi-k8mm-v
256 mb ram
and rest common stuff


Promt reply expected

regards,
Gary


----------



## mehulved (May 6, 2007)

You forgot to mention the main thing. Your hard disk partitioning structure cos that's where it's getting stuck at.
Also, check tty12 for kernel debug messages if you can find anything useful.


----------



## freebird (May 6, 2007)

also try "acpi=off" if worth.what i do was i start ubiquity from a terminal while in live-cd.
if not do u have partns not fixated?may be a sudo partprobe helps?
there is one called alternate cd thorugh which also u can try,


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention the main thing. Your hard disk partitioning structure cos that's where it's getting stuck at.





```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        1958    15727603+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            1959        2945     7928077+  83  Linux
/dev/sda3            2946        9729    54492480    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda5            2946        3467     4192933+  83  Linux
/dev/sda6            3468        3524      457821   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda7            3525        6626    24916783+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda8            6627        9729    24924816    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               2       38913   312560640    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdb5               2       38913   312560608+   7  HPFS/NTFS
```



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Also, check tty12 for kernel debug messages if you can find anything useful.



how to check ur it, my system just hangs nothin i could do



			
				freebird said:
			
		

> also try "acpi=off" if worth.


i gave 
	
	



```
live acpi=off
```
but i didn't see any difference
it was again stuck at *detecting file systems* 


			
				freebird said:
			
		

> what i do was i start ubiquity from a terminal while in live-cd.



i don't know whats is ubiquity 



			
				freebird said:
			
		

> if not do u have partns not fixated?may be a sudo partprobe helps?


will try and report back


			
				freebird said:
			
		

> there is one called alternate cd thorugh which also u can try,


i don't have INternet connection so can't do that


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2007)

some more info here


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i don't know whats is ubiquity


ubiquity is the gui installer of Ubuntu from live cd.(a shortcut is found on live-cd desktop)
Did u have live-cd completed booting?or during booting u r getting these errors..
I dont find anything much informative in the attached.Only thing is U got some VIA h/w there(very bad experiance with via esp GFX cards Unichrome pro).


----------



## mehulved (May 7, 2007)

Maybe something going wrong with the ntfs driver?


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (May 7, 2007)

x64 32 bit??
wats tht??


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> ubiquity is the gui installer of Ubuntu from live cd.(a shortcut is found on live-cd desktop)
> Did u have live-cd completed booting?or during booting u r getting these errors..
> I dont find anything much informative in the attached.Only thing is U got some VIA h/w there(very bad experiance with via esp GFX cards Unichrome pro).






the live session loads without errors and even the install wizard or "ubiquity"(thankz  for it name) terror stuck when it actully starts installing the os
the little dialog box which had a progress bar and no control box


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

It seems the installer is confused with ur two hdd's.the simple  soltn ubuntu guys will give is go for alternate install cd which contains CLI debian installer though curses based but less buggier than ubiquity which can make it easier for u.This Ubiquity failed for u,may be some hack available at ubuntu forums.?


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> It seems the installer is confused with ur two hdd's.the simple  soltn ubuntu guys will give is go for alternate install cd which contains CLI debian installer though curses based but less buggier than ubiquity which can make it easier for u.This Ubiquity failed for u,may be some hack available at ubuntu forums.?




i tried removong the 320gb hdd but still no help, i posted a thread at ubuntu forums 2-3 days back but still no reply
i can't get the alternate install cd as i do not have internet,


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

i am not sure,but does ubuntu live cd contains debian installer?
try ur luck with opening a terminal try "sudo debian-install" (not sure),if it is there,u can continue with ncurses based installer very much better than gui ubiquity.
If no debian installer also available,try online help with IRC #freenode channel ubuntu.
*linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/installers.html


----------



## gary4gar (May 8, 2007)

i ran ubiquity in debug mode, check the log
*www.MegaShare.com/169943


----------



## eddie (May 9, 2007)

Looks like the process is hanging at the point of formatting the partitions. Try formatting your root and swap partitions before you begin the installation procedure. Use something like gparted and qparted. Then at the time of installation, do not choose format the partitions.

Also, you have assigned your installer to automatically mount your NTFS partition at /media/sda(1,8). Don't do that. Just try and get through with the installation procedure right now. Once you are done with it, you can mount the partitions later.


----------



## gary4gar (May 9, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Looks like the process is hanging at the point of formatting the partitions. Try formatting your root and swap partitions before you begin the installation procedure. Use something like gparted and qparted. Then at the time of installation, do not choose format the partitions.
> 
> Also, you have assigned your installer to automatically mount your NTFS partition at /media/sda(1,8). Don't do that. Just try and get through with the installation procedure right now. Once you are done with it, you can mount the partitions later.


Thanks eddie boy
Problem solved
_Kya baat hai eddie! _ simple solution to a complex problem


----------



## eddie (May 10, 2007)

^ Your log from debug mode helped


----------



## Vivek788 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice thread...i too have probs installing ubuntu 7.04.The error used to be while installing software.Not yet solved.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 4, 2007)

^^^^
check its bug report
*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/113237


----------

